# Suicide



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

I had a cousin who committed suicide about this time a couple of years ago... A funeral right before Christmas. And now that's part of what I think of when Xmas comes about. I was just wondering how many other people this tragedy has touched.

It's tough... Especially around the holiday season.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

My former best friend hung himself from a bridge in 1993 at the age of 26.







All over a failing marriage to my bitch of a cousin who is a complete waste of skin. I'll miss him forever.

A Christmas suicide must be extra rough. Sorry.


----------



## P-22 (Oct 5, 2005)

terrible subject but it's reality, the closest i came was when a second team olympic skier at my college killed themself, the letter she left expressed remorse that she wasnt good enough to make first team, incredibly sad.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

One of my friends dad committed suicide my junior year in college. Defniately a hard time on the family, he had some mental issues and just the year before he divorced his wife. My friend hasn't been the same since.


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

A good friend of mine Jake committed suicide his freshman year (my sophomore year) and it was pretty hard, he left behind his brother who was definitely hurt the most. He was an incrediably happy kid and everything, weird times.









That's the closest suicide has come to me, I know of a few others that have


----------



## t_rent8 (Dec 15, 2005)

my dad







did i miss him but hes the one who got me into piranhas


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

ive thought about committing suicie many times.. usually the kids that do it r the ones that youd never expect.. the happy go lucky kids.. me in person, im a happy guy, i always laugh and crack jokes.. but its all really just a front when i think about it.. i have broken it down many times, and ive found that one of the biggest reasons i drink and do alot of drugs and party and laugh is to get away from the pain of life.. i also have alot of anger issues, probably cuz of my parents.. i think i have an undiagnosed mental illness..


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

My good friend, and good guy Steve hung himself at the age of 26 over a chick he used to date getting engaged a few years back.
He had a girlfriend at the time too. I miss him all the time. He didn't realize that he had something better comming around the corner for him..











jiggy said:


> ive thought about committing suicie many times.. usually the kids that do it r the ones that youd never expect.. the happy go lucky kids.. me in person, im a happy guy, i always laugh and crack jokes.. but its all really just a front when i think about it.. i have broken it down many times, and ive found that one of the biggest reasons i drink and do alot of drugs and party and laugh is to get away from the pain of life.. i also have alot of anger issues, probably cuz of my parents.. i think i have an undiagnosed mental illness..


Bro, if you ever feel too down.. 'anyone here or myself will gladly' talk to you about anything you need to! 
Sorry to hear, I have been there myself, and I am glad that I never did it! Please, though, we are here for ya!

sorry to hear about this. I am sorry for all of your losses!


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

boo hoo hoo im feeling depressed..lemme just kill myself..since being dead feels better then being alive because i cant live because its to hard and im to scared to face my problems..and make everyone around me sad


----------



## P-22 (Oct 5, 2005)

from the posts of yours ive read i never thought highly of you, this just reinforces what a child you are


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

yeh fizzly is a loser.. its the people like him that u would think commit suicide all the time, but its really not..


----------



## scrubbs (Aug 9, 2003)

my grandpa shot himself in the head with a rifle.

although the way k fizzly said it was a bit weird, he has a point. Suicide is an incredibly selfish thing to do. It solve all your problems to yourself, but places a LARGE burden on everyone close to you. Granted some people that do are realy in big trouble and what not, but some are not. It is the family and the friends that suffer because of it.


----------



## P-22 (Oct 5, 2005)

jiggy said:


> yeh fizzly is a loser.. its the people like him that u would think commit suicide all the time, but its really not..


trust me he defines insecure


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

P-22 said:


> terrible subject but it's reality, the closest i came was when a second team olympic skier at my college killed themself, the letter *she left expressed remorse that she wasnt good enough to make first team*, incredibly sad.


so because she thought she wasnt a good skier she killed herself...







that sounds pretty childish to me

i mean just think about it...its just so stupid its sad...she killed herself (judging by wut u said) because she wasnt a good skier...wow...


----------



## maniac_richboy (Feb 1, 2004)

jiggy said:


> ive thought about committing suicie many times.. usually the kids that do it r the ones that youd never expect.. the happy go lucky kids.. me in person, im a happy guy, i always laugh and crack jokes.. but its all really just a front when i think about it.. i have broken it down many times, and ive found that one of the biggest reasons i drink and do alot of drugs and party and laugh is to get away from the pain of life.. i also have alot of anger issues, probably cuz of my parents.. i think i have an undiagnosed mental illness..


I'm studying psychology as a career, and my professors have said that everyone goes through a stage where we think about suicide at least "once" in a lifetime. It doesn't matter what kind (i.e. happy, smart, rich, etc) of person you are. This is why it's least unexpected when you hear and know about someone who just committed suicide, especially when that person doesn't seem like he/she had a problem or was never sad/depressed. I know how you're feeling cause I've been through it many times (Maybe worse than you even). Never "really" attempted it, but I did "try to cut" my wrist once(in high school)...Just not deep enough, I guess. Now I drink and have a cig. once in a while to keep me from repressing all the pains and sh*tholes that I've gone through in my life. I've lost a best friend a while back to cancer, but gosh, I wished that would have been me instead. He doesn't deserve to go...I do. But hey! I'm battling through all that sh*t whether I want to or not.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

jiggy said:


> yeh fizzly is a loser.. its the people like him that u would think commit suicide all the time, but its really not..










...yet ur the one thinking about commiting suicide...and im a loser...

why would u kill yourself give me reasons here... is it

A. youre to scared to face reality
B. you want attention
C. you want to hurt all ur friends and family
D. other


----------



## P-22 (Oct 5, 2005)

K fizzly said:


> terrible subject but it's reality, the closest i came was when a second team olympic skier at my college killed themself, the letter *she left expressed remorse that she wasnt good enough to make first team*, incredibly sad.


so because she thought she wasnt a good skier she killed herself...







that sounds pretty childish to me

i mean just think about it...its just so stupid its sad...she killed herself (judging by wut u said) because she wasnt a good skier...wow...
[/quote]

she didnt feel she meet the expectations put upon her, obviously she felt lacking.. id go further into detail but youre not capable of absorbing it.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

P-22 said:


> terrible subject but it's reality, the closest i came was when a second team olympic skier at my college killed themself, the letter *she left expressed remorse that she wasnt good enough to make first team*, incredibly sad.


so because she thought she wasnt a good skier she killed herself...







that sounds pretty childish to me

i mean just think about it...its just so stupid its sad...she killed herself (judging by wut u said) because she wasnt a good skier...wow...
[/quote]

she didnt feel she meet the expectations put upon her, obviously she felt lacking.. id go further into detail but youre not capable of absorbing it.
[/quote]

im perfectly able to understand

u just cant gimme a logical enuff reason for her to kill herself...

u swear like no one ever felt they could live up to expectations before...

that doesnt mean u kill urself


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

D
there r alot more reasons why people kill themselves than the ones youve stated.. ur just anti-suicide so obviously u post the reasons supporting your side.. there r alot of people that r successful in life that commit suicide..


----------



## P-22 (Oct 5, 2005)

K fizzly said:


> terrible subject but it's reality, the closest i came was when a second team olympic skier at my college killed themself, the letter *she left expressed remorse that she wasnt good enough to make first team*, incredibly sad.


so because she thought she wasnt a good skier she killed herself...







that sounds pretty childish to me

i mean just think about it...its just so stupid its sad...she killed herself (judging by wut u said) because she wasnt a good skier...wow...
[/quote]

she didnt feel she meet the expectations put upon her, obviously she felt lacking.. id go further into detail but youre not capable of absorbing it.
[/quote]

im perfectly able to understand

u just cant gimme a logical enuff reason for her to kill herself...

u swear like no one ever felt they could live up to expectations before...

that doesnt mean u kill urself
[/quote]

a person of your midset simply doesnt have the capability to comprehend, period. what ever you think of yourself youre a child and a neophyte when it comes to problems of others, i would never judge a person if i knew them for a week, i wouldnt judge a person if they got fired over the telephone, your act will grow tiresome quicker than you realize. my 2 cents

i need to put a breathalizer on my laptop, i can not believe i responded to that.


----------



## Oscar5001 (Sep 22, 2005)

One of my best friends Freshman and Sophomore years of H.S hung himself fro a tree on the family farm. What Jiggy said really summed up this situation. He was the LAST person that I would ever have thought would do something like that. I had never even seen him in what I would call a bad mood. He was a real popular and good looking guy that I guess had a lot of family issues that he never talked about. I still think about him every so often and just wish that he would have asked for help or to sit down and talk about his problems.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

So to sound less childish, I should use proper grammar, quotations, and capital letters to sound smart and sophisticated on the internet?

gtfoh

"neophyte" do u want a cookie because u used a big word

either way...i dont understand..cuz there is nothing to understand..u know i didnt get fired..but sh*t if i did..i mite just think about killing myself..since wut would i do without a job..i wouldnt be able to pay for gas..and with no gas i cant go out..and since i cant go out i wont have ne thing to do...and since i wont have ne thing to do wuts the point of living


----------



## P-22 (Oct 5, 2005)

like i said youre not grasping the core concept, take the skier for example, her life from 6 years old and up was built arou8nd skiing and her success in it, youve never been challenged like that, of course you cant understand. add the pressure of being an oly,pic athlete... again beyond your mindset, really at the age of 18 do you think you have the world and human interaction mastered? the pressure apllied to that girl is beyond anything youll ever know, period. you may never melt down beucase no one or anything will ever challenge you, i mean why bother, it's not worht someones time to challenge you.


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

dude did u not read what i said.. alot of people that have been successful in life kill themselves too.. look at all these rock stars that kill themselves.. they have all this money, all these girls, and yet they r not happy.. some people r just not satisfied being alive.. its nagging like an itch that u cant reach.. to some people, dealing with life is like dealing with being paralyzed.. i would much rather be dead than be paralyzed..


----------



## syrus410 (Jun 9, 2005)

In 2001 my great grandfather shot himself in the face with a shotgun. He bought the gun from his neighbor whom he told that the gun was for my 18 birthday. The reason I think he did it is because of being lonely. He lost my great grandmother many years ago due to cancer. After that all he did was travel to Vegas, and became very well known as a pro black jack player. He was lonely for years and we all could sense it. We knew something bad was gonna happen. We tried to get him to move with us but he refused. At the end he sent everyone some money and other stuff. A week later we got the phone call.


----------



## Pilsnah (Mar 19, 2005)

A classmate from mine in highschool hung himself in a drugcraze. He was the absolute funniest guy I knew, beside his brother who was funny as hell too. Apparently he was high on X and tripped out. He hung himself with telephone cord in the stairwell. It was pretty weird. Only a year after we graduated from highschool this happened. Hadn't seen him since and the next thing you hear is that he committed suicide. He had everything going for him too, funny guy, good student, bright future and then just BAM!!! Dead.

It's pretty uncomprehensable...


----------



## maniac_richboy (Feb 1, 2004)

I would have to agree with jiggy. Even rich, successful, and happy people have kill themselves because they're not happy somehow, not just depressed people...even though they have everything they possibly could want.


----------



## dynasty691 (Jun 15, 2005)

k fizzle shut the hell up u piece of sh*t. You have no clue what it feels like obviously or your just an a*s hole. are you trying to hide something or what. leave people alone and stop makeing dumb comments.


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2005)

when i was in the navy our ship got bombed, and just about a year later the GMC (gunners mate chief) shot himself in the head. I think he felt guilty for not being able to stop the terrorist or something. alot of us felt guilty but i honestly dont think there was anything anybody could have done to stop them.


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

fizzly has 6000 posts and doesnt even own a fish tank.. shows how much of a life he really has..


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

My ex gf...at least for the momment...she's my ex...Anyways...She tried to commit suicide when she was younger...She tried to OD on a bottle of Tylenol or something...She passed out and was taken to to the hospital...Thankfully she didn't die...Also, one of my high school class mates...I didn't know him to well...But he was popular in highschool...But he got mixed up with the wrong crowd after highschool and got into drugs...I come to find out this kid hung himself.

It's crazy man...Some of the people you would have never thought of...are the people that do it.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

My Grandma shot herself in the head

and a Highschool friend jumped off a bridge onto a freeway


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2005)

Fiz you need to stop bein a little bitch.

Ive only really thought about it once, and that was after a lot of fam problems, including my dads heart attack. I decided not to because I wanted to help my family, I knew if I did leave them it would only make life harder for them.

Ive never really considered it seriously though, too much to live for!


----------



## Pacuguy (Apr 10, 2004)

My mother killed herself on May 21, 1994 she was 39.
I was 16 and it really messed my family up for a LONG time!


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

Wait a minute Fizz. You call people that have commited suicide whiners when you whine when someone even mentions muslims?


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2005)

scrappydoo said:


> Wait a minute Fizz. You call people that have commited suicide whiners when you whine when someone even mentions muslims?


And you throw curly fries at people who stole like a dollar form you


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

scrappydoo said:


> Wait a minute Fizz. You call people that have commited suicide whiners when you whine when someone even mentions muslims?










is that all u guys can come up with...that got old real fast..because in the last 3 months..i havent gone into one muslim thread

instead of trying to insult me which is the "childish" thing to do according the big grown up P-22...why dont u continue on with ur little suicide discussions about ppl who were to depressed to live there lives and killed themselves...

such a sad thing suicide is


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

K fizzly said:


> Wait a minute Fizz. You call people that have commited suicide whiners when you whine when someone even mentions muslims?










is that all u guys can come up with...that got old real fast..because in the last 3 months..i havent gone into one muslim thread
[/quote]

And that changes the argument... how?


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2005)

K fizzly said:


> Wait a minute Fizz. You call people that have commited suicide whiners when you whine when someone even mentions muslims?










is that all u guys can come up with...that got old real fast..because in the last 3 months..i havent gone into one muslim thread

instead of trying to insult me which is the "childish" thing to do according the big grown up P-22...why dont u continue on with ur little suicide discussions about ppl who were to depressed to live there lives and killed themselves...

such a sad thing suicide is















[/quote]

For someone who claims to have been stabbed, you wuold think that you might have more respect for the value of life...


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

K fizzly said:


> boo hoo hoo im feeling depressed..lemme just kill myself..since being dead feels better then being alive because i cant live because its to hard and im to scared to face my problems..and make everyone around me sad


That's why you're not getting laid, you have no empathy for other people. You're so convinced of your own personal superiority that it shows to all the women you hit on. Chicks dig guys that care.


----------



## Oheye8one2 (Nov 8, 2005)

I can't recall ever thinking that things were so bad that i wanted to die, although i can say that twice i've been hurt in car wrecks bad enough that i thought i would die and both times i found myself more concerened with the other people than myself. After the last wreck i was later put back into the hospital from complications and spent a week in there, after 3 days i was told that i there was a good chance i would not survive. When i heard that i gave a lot of thought about how i had felt at the times of both wrecks, that i thought i was about to die and yet had been more concerned with everyone else i decided that dying couldnt be that horrible, as a matter of a fact considering the pain i was in, having the knowledge that it could all end in just a few hours was actauly a comfort.
At that moment, i wasn't afraid to die, and i didn't want to die, but while i feared for how my family and the love of my life would deal with it afterwards i felt at peace with the idea of heading into the eternal darkness myself.
i myself think that killing a human being for any reason is morally wrong, including killing yourself, but in a sense i think that expereince allowed me to see how someone who is thinking of doing themself in must feel, and untill your in similer shoe's i dont think someone else can blame someone for killing themself or judge them as having been weak.


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

when i was at school,2 of my teachers went into the local woods at half term and had gay sex then killed themselves. (true......not a joke)


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

K fizzly said:


> boo hoo hoo im feeling depressed..lemme just kill myself..since being dead feels better then being alive because i cant live because its to hard and im to scared to face my problems..and make everyone around me sad


Unless you plan on adding an intelligent reply that DOESNT disrespect our members, Id highly suggest you restrict your posting.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

i know people who have but no one im close to and either way i think its very sellfish. think of the people that care about you and also think about the scar you are leaving on the person who finds you. suicede is the easy cowards way out of problems........ no one said life is easy so people need to deal with problems instead of taking the easy way out and hurting a lot more people then just themself. thats my 2 cents on suicide


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> boo hoo hoo im feeling depressed..lemme just kill myself..since being dead feels better then being alive because i cant live because its to hard and im to scared to face my problems..and make everyone around me sad


Unless you plan on adding an intelligent reply that DOESNT disrespect our members, Id highly suggest you restrict your posting.
[/quote]

I second that motion.

A bunch of people in my HS committed suicide but I wasnt close with many of them. But it seemed contagious. One person did it and was followed up by others. This girl I used to hang with in HS tried but did not succeed.


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

If Fizzly dosent even own a fish tank than what business does he have being on these forums in the first place?









I had a friend in school a few years back that had suicidal thoughts, he cut his wrists and stuff and talked alot of cutting along the artery instead of across, thank goodness hes still around.


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

My best friend tried twice. I found him the first time whenhe tried to cut through the artery in his leg, and his dad found him when he ran exhuast from a hose into his car.

Luckily he got help.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Markosaur said:


> If Fizzly dosent even own a fish tank than what business does he have being on these forums in the first place?


Hey I dont have a fish tank







..never have...


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2005)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> If Fizzly dosent even own a fish tank than what business does he have being on these forums in the first place?


Hey I dont have a fish tank







..never have...
[/quote]

Howd you find this place?


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

imo if someone really wanted to die that would find a way......... something quick and painless and a guarentee death like sitting infront of a train or jumping off a building or bridge. people who TRY are commit suicide and fail either dont really really want to die and just want some help/attention or else they just dont research their options before they choose their method of suicide.

either way its a greedy thing to do to yourself.


----------



## Toteanka (Sep 25, 2005)

A real good friend of mine named Kameisha killed herself my sophomore year in high school







and it hurts me to this day that she is gone, but she had a very hard life at such a young age.........Damn I miss that girl.


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

heroin or morphine overdose is the best way to commit suicide in my opinion.. u get high as f*ck and then just die..


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

jiggy it seems like you think about suicide often. my advice to you would be to contact a mental health provider in your area. do not get drawn into psych meds if you can avoid it, try to hash it out in some therapy. if you have to take meds make sure you are knowledgable in what you are taking. i am a casemanager for a mental health corporation and have a caseload of clients that i meet with every week to ensure that they are holding up in the community. i have talked many people out of suicide and have 302'd (involuntary hospitalization) many of these clients to ensure that they would not harm themselves. emotions are strong and intangable, find someone who can help you understand yours. good luck and don't obsess on negative feelings... they'll drag you right down.


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

i think about killing other people alot too.. i really do think i have some mental problem or chemical imbalance but i dont wanna tell anyone i know..

or maybe it was just the way i was brought up


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

jiggy said:


> heroin or morphine overdose is the best way to commit suicide in my opinion.. u get high as f*ck and then just die..


Id much rather die of nitrogen affixiation.


----------



## JYUB (Dec 19, 2003)

Mettle said:


> I had a cousin who committed suicide about this time a couple of years ago... A funeral right before Christmas. And now that's part of what I think of when Xmas comes about. I was just wondering how many other people this tragedy has touched.
> 
> It's tough... Especially around the holiday season.


WOW, my best frined was 23, in 2002, right after thanksgiving. His brother stole his fiance so he commited suicide. It was totaly wierd and unlike him.
His name was Geremy Ulery. He was a great guy, like a brother.


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

its pretty fucked up for a persons brother to take his fiance..

some awesome guys have commited suicide.. especially in the late 80s early 90s rockers like kurt cobain, brad nowell (lead singer of sublime), the guy from smashin pumpkins, the guy from janes addiction, the guy from blind melon.. the p*ssy bands nowadays all suck cuz they r all straight edge.. the guys back then made the dope sh*t..


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2006)

December 17th? How do you even find a thread this old?

I don't know why some people react so differently to hardship.

I know a guy whose life reminded me of the story in the Bible of that guy Job. He stoically endured a decade of physical, medical, financial, and social hardship that would have driven even the strongest person to just 'give up' on life. For years, I listened to him closely and asked him questions expecting to hear his suicide contemplation, but it never came. All he would talk about was what was good in his life (not much) and how he knew things were going to change for him and how great things were going to be when they did. I always shook my head in disbeleif, amazed at hisoptimism and how indifferent he was to his miserable circumstances.

After 10 years, he was able to control his health problems, blundered into a great, high-paying job, got a girlfriend and moved in with her.

Conversely, I knew this other guy who was a star athlete in high school. Big, good-looking jock with wealthy parents and step-parents. To me, he seemed to be living the perfect life. I didn't know him well, but as far as I could ascertain, his only real problems in life were the debt he built up from his gambling habit and whatever troubles he got himself into drinking.

So I will never fully understand why, early in predawn hours of a May morning, -he jumped off a highway overpass and ended his life.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

ive had one friend that it was confirmed commited suicide. i played rugby with him outside of school and went to school with him but was a year younger.

in my grad year he was dating a girl in my grade. our grad class was on "grad ski trip" and my buddies and i got up one of the morning still drunk and freshly stoned. we go downstairs to get some eats, when we come accross like 10 girls balling their eyes out. being the smiley, joking, try-to-make-the-best-out-of-anything kind of guy, i asked them if they had lost their booze. thinking that it was something petty that girls alawys cry over. i received evil glares from all of them and that set off some alarm bells, and girls usually smile if someone makes an effort to cheer them up. i ran into another girl that wasnt as emotional and she told me that the guy iim talking about had hung himself with a belt in his bedroom. and that his younger sister (a year younger than me) had found him hanging there.

it was a shock, but im not easily sent into an emotional frenzy. i usually just go "whoa..." then get on with life. this guy was always happy and a party animal...but he drank just a bit TOO much. you know when you have your friends that are piss tanks, then the friends that drink more than the pisstanks, but arent....right? he'd show up to rugby matches totally pissed...and i later found out that he had tried to slit his wrists a year earlier after punching out his window and trying to use the shards to do the job...

it was extremely sad, but he caught a lot of flak from his friends. he didnt have anything overly harsh to worry about. he was popular, had a hot girlfriend, had started up a successful clothing company with a couple of friends...then he just killed himself. the worst part was what happend to his sister. she found him, and that f*cked her up bigtime. turned her into a failure.

you guys are ripping K Fizzly, but i completely see where he's coming from. ppl who commit suicide are selfish. they cant face their problems, so they kill themselves and leave their family to deal with their mess. i myself could never kill myself with the thought of what my family and girlfriend would go through. id rather go through life a mess than die with the weight of my family's suffering on my soul.

at the same time some ppl just deal with stuff differently. i guess in the end there's never a wrong decision. it just matters what POV you take on it.

i also just remembered that my uncle committed suicide. he was a musician that looked identical to Tim Curry (british actor, Rocky Horror Picture Show,etc). he was an awesome guy. he'd come to canada with my aunt to visit us and come to my hockey games and sh*t. he used to race motorcycles and had amazing stories. after my hockey games he'd make up songs about the game and rip on his guitar.lol.

one time they went back to england and a month later we got a phonecall. my aunt in tears. my uncle had taken his van to some remote place, tied a hose to his exhaust and fed it into the car and left the car running with the windows up. my aunt had already led an extremely hard life, and this didnt help her one bit...yet another time where i cant agree witht he choice. but he turned out to be a manic depressive, and it turned otu that he hadnt been taking his drugs when he killed himself.

some ppl's brains are chemically imbalanced and seem to be more prone to suicide. its unfortunate, but maybe one day they will be able to track it down and be able to cure ppl are are suicidal naturally, not because of an event.


----------



## Soldat (Aug 28, 2004)

My close friend started dating this gal about two months ago. Well, her X bf decided that he would kill himself. Leaving his family behind is just horrible. What a selfish little sh#t. Thats what I think about the situation. She still doesnt know it was her doing. The parents have kept it from her.

Another time, a girl that was short for her height hung herself. That was in high school. She was a nice person, but took a lot of crap from people.


----------



## tnpeter (Dec 17, 2005)

jiggy said:


> ive thought about committing suicie many times.. usually the kids that do it r the ones that youd never expect.. the happy go lucky kids.. me in person, im a happy guy, i always laugh and crack jokes.. but its all really just a front when i think about it.. i have broken it down many times, and ive found that one of the biggest reasons i drink and do alot of drugs and party and laugh is to get away from the pain of life.. i also have alot of anger issues, probably cuz of my parents.. i think i have an undiagnosed mental illness..


 man your not alone man, i have been there many times, once actualy holding a razor againt my wrist, got to be stong man, i also had a kinda messed up chid life and vitcum of bullys, and i tend to hide my suffering, but inside it just killing me, hard to explain, just be stong man. and its somtimes really hard when your down and sh*t just dosnt work out, somtimes feels like u hit rock bottom


----------



## Gumby (Aug 13, 2004)

My next door neighbor commited suicide at the age of 17. Her mom died when she was about 15. I guess it was too much for her to handle. She'd attempted suicide a few times since her mom died. She moved in with her family next door, but unfortunately her last suicide attempt was "successful". Her suicide rocked the neighborhood. I've never seen so many cops near my house. Sad sh*t


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Eh, Im enjoying my life too much to even have thoughts like that.
Its the Cowards way out, thats what my Mom always told/tells me


----------



## The Predator (Sep 28, 2005)

i wasnt a witness but i know a kid that died doing somthing stupid


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

i took a lot of flak in high school and junior high from kids who considered themselves 'cool'. one time some polak started insulting me because i wasnt wearing loose boxers, but tighter ones to i can keep the boys in place. he was trying to instigate me and it was really childish, but at the same time it hurts...but all i could do was get mad.

that guy was the one i ended up getting in a good fight with and he ended up in surgery...then we became good friends.lol

i got made fun of a lot in school, but its never gotten me so down on myself that i would think of offing meself. but all of the so-called "bullying" i experienced happened at a private school...a bunch of spoiled rich brats were making fun of me "wow, im offended guys"lol. i eventually left that school after i had had enough of all the losers and jockeying for "popularity". i went back to public school back with all my friends from when i was young. i was immediately accepted back into the group no questions asked...

bullying is a bad thing, but kids need to know that high school doesnt mean sh*t. its so sad that kids kill themselves over stuff that happens in freakin high school. it doesnt occur to them at the time, but all the socalled "popular" kids end up being complete failures in adultlife, while the nerds end up being rich and successful.lol. its not always the case....but the bullies in high school have a 98% failure-in-life rate. those are the ones that ppl shoudl be concentrating on fixing the brains of.


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

nerds end up being rich and successful but with no social life.. what r u gonna do with a bigass house if u have no friends.. kids need to stop taking grades so seriously, especially in highschool.. i always thought it was sad when a kid gets straight A's from 1st grade all the way through senior year.. they spend their whole childhood studying, and then they end up going to a state college that u could have gotten into with B's and C's..

i was never bullied because i was 'popular' and played football and what not.. but i wouldnt let any of my friends bully other people.. i was the type that when i saw a 'popular' kid bullying a nerd, id just tell him to chill n leave the kid alone.. or if i didnt do that i would do something to get the guys attention off of bullying the nerd.. like slap the books out of his hand and laugh..


----------



## Fastmover13 (Jan 24, 2006)

I've known three people who have comited suicide. First was this punker guy from Tacoma, I knew him when I was in that phase of my life, hung himself with an extension cord from the roof of his parents house. In highschool here in Nashville there was this girl in my spanish class. Shot herself in the hert with a shotgun. Turned out she lived two buildings over in the apartments we lived in but I never knew it until that night. Last was a busigness partner of a friends older brother. Their computer service company was fadeing out and he got audited by the IRS. Shot himself in the parkinglot of a local mall.


----------



## BIG_BOY (Mar 9, 2006)

P-22 said:


> terrible subject but it's reality, the closest i came was when a second team olympic skier at my college killed themself, the letter she left expressed remorse that she wasnt good enough to make first team, incredibly sad.


 agrre with u sucide sucks and it really hurts there family


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

BIG_BOY said:


> terrible subject but it's reality, the closest i came was when a second team olympic skier at my college killed themself, the letter she left expressed remorse that she wasnt good enough to make first team, incredibly sad.


 agrre with u sucide sucks and *it really hurts there family*
[/quote]
Main reason I could never do it.,
Me and my MA are SUPER close, and it would kill her, and thtas No Good in Grdeez







eyez


----------



## brody (Mar 26, 2006)

there was a girl about 2 weeks ago that killed her self with a combo of drugs and alchohol. she was smart beautifull don't know why she did it??

any ways iv thought about suicide befor but i started drinking and it dosen't affect me any more. but i think every one will think about suicide once in there life.


----------



## PygoManiac (Jul 26, 2004)

Sometimes the stress and depression just too unbearable







. I 've thought of suicide a few times, but i chickened.


----------



## KrazieFishie (Feb 25, 2006)

my 17 year old cousin killed himself over a girl in 1990 he shot himself in the head in an alley and layed there brain dead for 1 day untill somebody came by and noticed him . but befor he was found the family was calling all the local police departments and hospitals and no one could find him untill a couple out for a walk found him laying on the floor next to the gun. i remeber we were all at my aunts house trying to tell we would find him and then the detectives showed up and broke the news it was such a horrible time and then about 5 years later my same aunt's husband overdosed on heroin 1 week befor xmas 1995 and then in 2001 my cousin was fatally shot and killed at a party and now all my aunt has is her eldest son 33 and youngest daughter 16 so she lost 2 of her sons 1 to suicide 1 to violence and a husband who drug overdosed because he couldnt deal with the thought of his son who killed himself so so sad and now because all this trauma my aunt has been through having to burry 2 of her kids and a husband has made her mind totally messed up its hard to exsplain but im sure one can only imagine how it would mess you up









new story 5 weeks back my hommie found out his wife was cheating on him with his best friend and he wanted to kill himself but between me and our other hommies we all talked to him and called him alot and took him fishing just to get his mind off the thoughts of suicide to show him and tell him theres more to life especially because he has a 12 yro girl we told him it would wreck her for life and he just needs to worry about his daughter and himself and thats it forget the bi*ch and now hes doing great! back at work he filed for divorce and is paying child support


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I know a few people that tried to commit suicide, and some that unfortunately succeeded. Thank god not people from my inner circle of friends/family, but very disturbing and saddening nonetheless...


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

2 weeks ago today my good friend's boyfriend hung himself in his dorm room. His roomate came home and had to cut him down. Chris had just turned 19.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

i have known a few as well, and in my opinion it brings worse things than dying for the people around you and your family...


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2006)

Gordeez said:


> terrible subject but it's reality, the closest i came was when a second team olympic skier at my college killed themself, the letter she left expressed remorse that she wasnt good enough to make first team, incredibly sad.


 agrre with u sucide sucks and *it really hurts there family*
[/quote]
Main reason I could never do it.,
Me and my MA are SUPER close, and it would kill her, and thtas No Good in Grdeez







eyez
[/quote]

Same here Gordeez.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

inside my shell i whait and bleed.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

wow! 72% vote yes, i dont know anyone who did that. but it good thing not to do it. bad memory for the love one.


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

I have never known someone personally but I have known families of people who have killed themselves.

I know K Fizz is going about it in a fucked up way but I kind of agree with him. Suicide is the easy way out, one which selfish people take. There are alot of different avenues of help they can go down before they have to take their own life, but most try and tell themselves it wont work for them or its too much work and hassle.

Having seen what their families go through after someone committing suicide I have no respect for anyone who does. That might anger some people but there you go.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

CraigStables said:


> I have never known someone personally but I have known families of people who have killed themselves.
> 
> I know K Fizz is going about it in a fucked up way but I kind of agree with him. Suicide is the easy way out, one which selfish people take. There are alot of different avenues of help they can go down before they have to take their own life, but most try and tell themselves it wont work for them or its too much work and hassle.
> 
> Having seen what their families go through after someone committing suicide I have no respect for anyone who does. *That might anger some people but there you go*.


HOwever, yopu cnt mak EVERON happy


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

Man, there's always a better day coming, got to be strong in life, no matter how dark it seems at times.
Unless you have a mental issue, then you can't see that.


----------

